# 1/8" Single Speed Freewheel



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone uses a 1/8" Single Speed Freewheel on their SS.
I ride a converted Track Bike FG with 1/8" Chaindrive.
..42T Campy Track Ring 1/8"
..Izumi Mod-V 1/8" Track Chain
.. Phil Wood 18Tx1/8" Track Cog

I would like to try a Single Speed Freewheel in 1/8", but have been unable to find anything of quality.
ACS makes Main Drive in 1/8", but I am not a fan of ACS.
Shimano SF-1200 is 1/8' but has the lousy 2-notch flange that is prone to break when using freewheel removing tool.

Anyone use 1/'8" Single Speed Freewheel?
Is this a bad idea?
I know the 3/32" Single Speed Freewheels will work.
Thanks.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I didn't know they made SS freewheel cogs in 1/8. When I built my SS I wanted something of quality so I automatically went for the White Industries freecog which only comes in 3/32.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I just use 3/32 with an 1/8 chain and ring.....It's hard to beat a White Industires freewheel and they work fine with 1/8 chains


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Ditto on what Dave said...as long as the chain itself is 1/8", you can mix and match cog/chainring sizes between the two widths. Perhaps the mixed drivetrains are a bit noisier than a matched one, but that's no deal breaker.

I've used ACS Main Drive freewheels for a few SS builds...they're not great and their quality control leaves a lot to be desired, but they mostly work. The White Industries freewheels are definitely worth the (considerable) extra money, though.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks so much.
Being an old trackie, years ago you would never mix 1/8" and 3/32". I never saw anyone use a 3/32" Cog with a 1/8" Track Chain.

Since White FW seems the popular choice, does anyone have a source with a good price?
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Bikeman.com has them for ~$70.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Bikeman.com has them for ~$70.


PBB;
I saw them at Bikeman for the $69.95, but with shipping it comes to $78.87. Still a little pricey for me for a FW. I will think about it a bit.
Thanks for your help.:thumbsup:


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

*Body Swap*

Here is what I did for now.
I swapped the 4-Notch Body of a very smooth Shimano MX-30 3/32" FW with the 2-Notch Body of my 1/8" Shimano FW-1200 FW.
When all the balls, spacers and cover plates were re-assembled, I now have a very smooth 1/8" Shimano FW with a 4-Notch Body that is easily removed with a Park FR-6 Tool.
I lubed the balls with Phil Tenacious and the Cover-Plates with Phil Waterproof Grease to assist with future removal. Total cost was about $20.

View attachment 164226
View attachment 164227
View attachment 164228


Wrong tool Photo. Should be FR-6 which I don't have yet.
Sorry.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Here is the Park FR-6 Freewheel Removal Tool for 4-Notch FW Bodies.

View attachment 164229


----------

